# New And Used Ice Shanties For Sale



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Ice Fishing Shanties For Sale !!!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mark's Live Bait And Tackle 2209 Lake Rockwell Rd. Ravenna,Ohio 44266 330-221-5213
I have a couple of ice fishing shanties on hand if anyone wants to get a head start before the ice season starts.I have (3) Clam 2000 4' x 6' shanties new in the box, 2005 models @$175.00 and (2)NEW Frabill Speed Shak XL 6' x 6' (these did not come in a box, too big) shanties @$385.00, (1) New Frabill Ranger Solo(includes 1 seat) $245.00,(2) New Eskimo Traveler @ 170.00 each, (1) Used Eskimo Traveler $140.00, (2) New Eskimo Quick Flip ll Deluxe(includes full length padded seating) @$300.00 each, (1) New Eskimo Sport $165.00(same as Clam Scout, (1) New Eskimo Grand Caravan Deluxe 3-man pull over(includes full length paddded seating) $ 350.00,(1) NEW Hunter's View $145.00**All Used shanties have been repaired and in excellent working condition.If torn, patches have been professionally sewn to repair and are of excellent quality,no beaters**I also have (6 or 7) Hunter's View 5' x 4 1/2' shanties with broken bases.The canvases and all erection pieces are brand new.So if you are handy, you can make a base out of a piece of plywood and a couple of 1 1/2 x 1 1/2's you can have a shanty cheap.The canvases and parts are $65.00 for each shanty.All prices quoted include sales tax..........Mark


----------



## fishmooften (Apr 9, 2004)

Anyone interested in ice fishing should check out Mark's bait+tackle shack. Mark is a longtime friend of mine, over 35 yrs. Last year I helped him recondition some ice shanties,He's very serious about doing a good job+spares no expense at getting the right parts to do the job right! I'd say 98% of his reconditioned shanties are like brand new,and you can't beat his prices anywhere else.He also has other ice fishing stuff,rods/reels etc.Check it out. GET-R-DONE!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

I agree ! He is holding a shanty for me. How about a address and some directions from 480. I know I can find Ravena with no Problem. I fish Erie all of the time. Can't tell you the last time I was on a inland lake . Thanks. Hope to meet Mark soon.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I just got my shanty from him and it's great, esp. the price...I set it up in the driveway and now i'm just waitin on some ice....


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

My address is : Mark Burkey 2209 Lake Rockwell Rd. Ravenna,Ohio 44266


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Mark's Live Bait And Tackle 330-221-5213

I just got in 1- 6" Lazer and 6-7" Lazer augers.They're $60.00 and $67.00 out the door.First come first serve.......Mark


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

I just picked up my shanty and got a great shanty and an even better deal!! Thanks Mark-it is worth the trip!


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

His Place Is Easy To Find..its Not Far From The Akron Water Treatment Plant...right Off Rt.43 Thru Kent..i Just Was There Today With Exexc..im Goin To Get Mine Asap..thanks Mark...


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Mark's Live Bait and Tackle 330-221-5213

I got a great deal here if anyone is looking for a very large ice shanty.I just got in an Eskimo Lodge L92.5 x W84 x H75, 4 man shanty,which is larger than the Clam 6800.The first person interested can have it for $225.00(retail $560.00).The shanty was only used a couple of times and is in excellect like-new condition.In the same truck load I received a bunch of 1,2 and 3 man flipovers along with 8 and 10 inch power augers.As always, everything is well below retail.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

All the ice shanties in my original post have been sold.I have just restocked and have another 24 shanties to choose from, as well as 8 and 10 inch power augers.I will send another list of styles and sizes if anyone is interested.......Mark


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

Mark, what prices do you have on the power augers? thanks, Bassy


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Visited Mark today and added a Frabill Solo to my collection
Great Guy Great prices
If Mark can't put you into a shanty that meets your budget or size no one can
Hope my Mr Buddie heats my shappell because I might be sleeping in it tonight
Nice to meet you Mark and Thanks
geowol
George


----------

